# Michigan Get Together!!!!!!



## CherylD (Oct 8, 2011)

The Michigan Get Together is being planned!!!!!!! 
It is open to EVERYONE. You don't have to live in our wonderful state to participate. 
I don't have the exact date set just yet. I'm waiting to hear from one of the instructors I'm hoping we'll have for one of a couple of seminars. 
This event will be in September. NOT Labor Day. One of the three remaining weekends: 
Sept 14-15  or Sept 21-22 or Sept 28-29. 
(I'm waiting to hear from a felting instructor on her availability. Hopefully she can do it. I also have another instructor lined up.) 

This Michigan Get Together will be held at:
Stanley Johnston Park
202 Dyckman Ave
South Haven, MI 49090
You can google the park. It's very nice. Has a big picnic shelter/pavilion, restrooms, close to downtown, terrific view of the Port. Of course, like most parks ~ no unleashed animals & no alcohol. 
There is a Yarn Shop ~ NEDDLE IN A HAYSTACK ~ not far from there and we may do some things there, too.

I'll try to keep everyone updated. We will need to try to get a head count, too.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

CherylD said:


> The Michigan Get Together is being planned!!!!!!!
> It is open to EVERYONE. You don't have to live in our wonderful state to participate.
> I don't have the exact date set just yet. I'm waiting to hear from one of the instructors I'm hoping we'll have for one of a couple of seminars.
> This event will be in September. NOT Labor Day. One of the three remaining weekends:
> ...


would like to see more information when you have it organized


----------



## Jenseydun (Dec 31, 2012)

This sounds lovely. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Would like to join, but am not a camper. Can I stay at a hotel and still attend the get-together and classes?


----------



## nancy11442 (Jan 19, 2013)

Am so excited I caught this! Have never been. Hoping I can come Thanks for your effort planning this!


----------



## peggypat (Apr 3, 2013)

Sounds like fun, I am in grand rapids, a nice drive from south haven.


----------



## Lilpip (Jul 16, 2012)

Depending on details, I am interested too!


----------



## tara181 (Apr 29, 2011)

Depending on my art fair schedule I'll do my best to make it. I tried to get a Muskegon Meet set up and there was no interest.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm interested. Maybe someone local to me will want to ride with me? Mid-month or later will work for me.


----------



## baskets69 (Mar 4, 2013)

I am interested please keep me updated.


----------



## stroxell05 (Aug 28, 2011)

sounds good, keep me posted, cassopolis mi


----------



## CherylD (Oct 8, 2011)

ck said:


> Would like to join, but am not a camper. Can I stay at a hotel and still attend the get-together and classes?


There are hotels nearby. Also Bed & Breakfast's. A friend said she'd talk to some of the B&B's & see if we couldn't work something out there (if there was enough interest).

I'll try to keep everyone updated.


----------



## libkap (Mar 20, 2013)

Please keep me posted-
Libkap


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

I'll be watching for details.


----------



## floyd2148 (Jun 24, 2012)

I would be interested in a muskegon get together


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Please add me to your list. I'll be needing a motel or B&B room for myself, unless I find a friend to join me. I'll pm my name, etc. to you.


----------



## GrammaBev (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm very interested and will be looking for more details. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Depending on the weekend, I would like to try to come, but I know I have things going the weekend of the 21-22, at least. I won't know until a lot closer. I'll keep an eye on this posting to see what the details will be.


----------



## lwilds (Mar 29, 2011)

Keep me on the list to be contacted! Sounds like fun!


----------



## gerrils (Apr 24, 2013)

I live in Wyoming, MI. I am interested too. Would like more information. would it be possible to come for only 1 day?


----------



## nancy11442 (Jan 19, 2013)

Not familiar with the event or the area. Are there motels in the area where we can stay over night?


----------



## ruthann1942 (Jan 24, 2013)

I would love to come but am unable to due to a medical issue with my back. I live in Kalamazoo. Any other Kalamazoo knitters out there? Send me a private message with your location and see if we are close. Maybe we could start a knitting get together if enough interest. Nothing formal just a get together to meet and do a little knitting probably at my house on the east side of Kalamazoo by the old Nazareth College.


----------



## ggmakat16 (Dec 12, 2012)

Would like to be there. Lansing area


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Would love to come, but the weekend of 21/22 won't work for me.


----------



## tinytinque (Jun 27, 2011)

Would be interested in coming if I'm fully recovered from last cataract surgery. Not seeing too well at this point.


----------



## balloch8 (May 11, 2012)

would love to come, not sure about 2 days. I'm in Lambertville about 30 min from Ann Arbor..anyone close to that? Would one day be possible?


----------



## CherylD (Oct 8, 2011)

This will be a Get Together for ANYONE & EVERYONE who can make it. If you come for a few hours, a day or the day & a half, all are welcome & encouraged to come. The presence of YOU will be what makes this a GREAT Get Together! 
There are hotels & B&B's. See if there are others close by that could car-pool. 
I've still not heard back from the one instructor, so I'm SORRY I still don't have the definite date. If I can persuade her, I'll try to opt for NOT having it Sept 21&22 ~ sounds like several of you have prior commitments. Can't make any promises, tho'.


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

Count me in, if I'm in Michigan when it's held. As before, I'd be happy to share a (relatively inexpensive) hotel/motel room with any non-smoking person of the female persuasion. I have no trouble sharing with a person of the male persuasion, but my DH would not be happy. I'd also be happy to car-pool with any non-smoking knitter.

P.J.


----------



## tatter (Apr 10, 2011)

Have been hoping for a get together close by. This would be great! Will be watching for updates.


----------



## Toadmier (May 29, 2013)

I am eagerly awaiting more details! Thanks!


----------



## cnotta (Mar 20, 2013)

Very interested. I'll watch for details.


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

CherylD said:


> The Michigan Get Together is being planned!!!!!!!
> It is open to EVERYONE. You don't have to live in our wonderful state to participate.
> I don't have the exact date set just yet. I'm waiting to hear from one of the instructors I'm hoping we'll have for one of a couple of seminars.
> This event will be in September. NOT Labor Day. One of the three remaining weekends:
> ...


Hi!
I'd love to come, but would only be able to make it on Sunday. Please let me know when you have more details.
Mary A.


----------



## purpleviv (Apr 4, 2012)

Interested and will look out for details


----------



## CherylD (Oct 8, 2011)

Sorry it's taken this long to get back to everyone. 

The date is set: September 28th & 29th.
Come for the weekend if you're able. Come for a few hours if that's all you can do. If there are some that want to get here Friday night, I'm sure we can spend a few hours at Stanley Johnston Park then, too. 

We can decide on what to do for lunch & supper. Pack a picnic lunch ~ order Pizza ~ order something else ~ everyone on their own? We have plenty of time to decide.

I have one instructor lined up and she has offered to do two classes (if there is enough interest). (There is a fee for her classes ~ $25) One class Saturday morning and the other in the afternoon. One of these will be a FINISHING CLASS. Lots of techniques & ideas on how to finish your projects ~ edgings, 3 stitch bi-cord, crocheted, etc.
The second class is still undecided. Possible ideas are: DREAMBIRD SHAWL/SHORT ROWS ~ SOCKS ~ ENTRY LEVEL CROCHET/CONTINENTAL KNITTING ~ KNITTED FLOWERS 
Maybe there's something else you'd like presented. Let me know and I can talk with the instructor. 
You do NOT have to attend the classes, but if you're interested, it is available. It would be nice to have an idea of how many are interested in the classes. 
I would be happy to help anyone with FILET CROCHET. Possibly even help to graph out your name. NO CHARGE. 
Mostly I want everyone to come and have a good time!!! Lets get to know and make friends with our Michigan neighbors that have the same obsession (YARN) as us!

AS something fun, bring along a skein (or more) of yarn to swap with someone.
Don't forget your camera & maybe a lawn chair.


----------



## xenabobb (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh, I hope I can come! Depends on work and hubby....


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am sorry to say that I will be unable to make it. 

Tami


----------



## lwilds (Mar 29, 2011)

HOpe I will be able to make it! When I get home from helping my daughter out with her newborn, I am going to really look at my calendar!


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I may be interested, will watch for date and other details.


----------



## floyd2148 (Jun 24, 2012)

Interested will watch for more details


----------

